# First jackrabbit with SS



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Was out with wings walking the desert when he saw a rabbit. I heard dirtbikes coming from behind going right so I said "Ill flank left "hoping the rabbit would run back and around as the bike went past... about 20 seconds later the rabbit comes down this path but cant see me. He started picking up speed so I lead him by about ten feet and let er rip. He was about 40 feet away and running, Im not Bill Hayes so I shot for center mass or I would have missed. Bang! Sounded like I hit a rock. I think I may of shot through him no joke. He was koed but I finished with a head shot before he came to. My own frame, single TBG 1 inch straight cut 10 inch active length pulled to 50 inches with 44 cal LEAD mixed with a little antimony. There was a small coyote following us so I left it in a tree for him. Very exciting and Im glad my strat worked.Yeah blurred my face as I dont want a pic of me and a rabbit winding up somewhere..


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Good shooting Sir.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very good shot! Heavy ammo does the job yet again ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Your PM says you cannot receive any new messages.

So unfortunately I will have to post this here, okay.: even though I did try to do it via PM/.

Hi JetBlack,

Just a quick one.

I am a long long way from an expert on this.
But from the little I do know, from angle of shadows, rough time of the day, type of vegetation, and few other variables etc.

I could likely narrow down your location to within a 80 to 150 mile radius.

Then via maps and public records such as school photographs, town photographs etc: likely have your identity in a few hours of work.
IF I could be bothered: which I can not.

Therefore If your identity is of importance to you (?).

I strongly suggest that in future you photograph your slingshot beside the carcass; and leave it to that, okay.

As many others do.

Cheers Allan


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Nevada desert I dont care if people know where I am, just don't want my face out there.I'll even give GPS numbers. let's see if shadows and day light can tell you Who I am.lol


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Great shot on a moving target! Coyotes everywhere thank you! Lol.

Be well,
SF


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey mate, myself I do not give a dang either way at all.

I was only making a suggestion in an effort to assist yourself.
Given there are nosy, or bored people around.

Cheers Allan


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice shooting I lived in AZ before I got serious about slingshots sure would like to go back now with all the cottontails and jacks that are out that way.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Good shooting , well done.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great hunting


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Ahhh, the scurge of the West. I've taken thousands of them in my life... but only one with a slingshot, and I didn't even get a picture.. good shooting JetBlack!


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> Ahhh, the scurge of the West. I've taken thousands of them in my life... but only one with a slingshot, and I didn't even get a picture.. good shooting JetBlack!


Thank you very much sir. Guessing there's not many Jackrabbits where you live or you would have a wall made of them...


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I didn't notice the first time I read the post but a shame you didn't cook that one. I know a lot of people out your way don't eat jacks and when I lived there was told they are not fit to eat. Me being a hard head I did anyway,  the really young ones are very good, chicken fried with gravy is my favorite. The old ones are pretty tough and stringy but what I did is bone out the meat, just the back legs and loins, and grind it for tacos and stuff. Very tasty good meat, even my wife and son enjoyed it.

Next one you get give it a try I bet you'll like it.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

40+ feet, moving target? A+ :thumbsup:


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

fantastic shooting


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

JetBlack said:


> ... There was a small coyote following us so I left it in a tree for him...


Did I just read that right??? Dude, rabbits taste so freakin' good!!!


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Clever Moniker said:


> JetBlack said:
> 
> 
> > ... There was a small coyote following us so I left it in a tree for him...
> ...


Jack rabbits I heard taste nasty, or I would have skinned him right there. Anyone here like jack rabbit meat?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

August West said:


> I didn't notice the first time I read the post but a shame you didn't cook that one. I know a lot of people out your way don't eat jacks and when I lived there was told they are not fit to eat. Me being a hard head I did anyway,  the really young ones are very good, chicken fried with gravy is my favorite. The old ones are pretty tough and stringy but what I did is bone out the meat, just the back legs and loins, and grind it for tacos and stuff. Very tasty good meat, even my wife and son enjoyed it.
> 
> Next one you get give it a try I bet you'll like it.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I would agree with August, so if you get another one... gotta eat it and tell us if you liked it! 

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow thanks I'll skin the next small one I get.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Jetblack,

I was told that Jacks were nasty and full of worms, that they tasted like creosote bush and everything else. Frankly this is all BS, they can be tough as all get out but taste good.

I have had lots of compliments on my chili and I bet several people that complimented it would have spit it out in the floor if they realized that a good bit of the ground meat they were eating was Jackrabbit haunches.


----------

